# Huge differences in impaired loans for BoI, AIB and ptsb



## Brendan Burgess (19 Apr 2016)

From Davy's research 

8% of Bank of Ireland's owner occupied loans are impaired compared to 25% for ptsb. 

That is astonishing. 

We have seen that reflected in the repossession courts. Very few BoI cases and lots from ptsb and AIB.

Brendan


----------



## tvman (20 Apr 2016)

interesting stat


----------



## Delboy (20 Apr 2016)

1 is owned by the State and the other is in private hands


----------



## jim (20 Apr 2016)

So what does that stat tell us? Is it that PTSB were more reckless with their lending?

Or could it mean PTSB are more prudent in their impairment provisioning or a mix perhaps?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Apr 2016)

Hi Jim

The figures refer to mortgages more than 90 days in arrears.  There might be a very small element where they classify a loan which is not 90 days in arrears as impaired, but it would not be significant. 

Brendan


----------

